# On a 573 Student Visa. How to obtain PR?



## TheInternational (Jan 20, 2011)

Hello!

I have a tricky question that involves potentially multiple visas! 
I'm in my first semester at University of Melbourne doing a masters course that I'm not enjoying. I'm trying to switch to a psych program, but unfortunately to become a registered psychologist I'd be paying about $240k for the entire process from grad diploma to masters which is of course, a lot of money! I want to stay in Melbourne, but I'm wondering if there is a way I could qualify for PR so that I would only be paying local fees instead of international fees. The program doesn't start until Feb 2014, so I was thinking I could get on a Work and Holiday Visa until then, get back onto the student visa for the first year of the course, and then as soon as I qualify for PR apply for that and then be able to pay local fees for the remainder of my course. I do have family-friends (doctors) who are willing to sponsor me, but unfortunately I don't believe I have anything that is on the SOL (I've done a lot of admin/clerical work and catering/hospitality, and that's it.) I do have a partner but I'm not so sure going the partner visa->permanent resident route is the best idea.
This seems so tricky! Any advice would be greatly appreciated.

Chelsea


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2013)

Unless you are qualified and/or experienced enough to meet the requirements of either an independent or sponsored visa there is no quick optiion to PR. 

What qualifications do you already have? 

How long have you been living with your Australian partner? 

Why on earth did you go to Australia on a student visa if you did not want to study and could not afford the fees?


----------



## TheInternational (Jan 20, 2011)

_shel said:


> Unless you are qualified and/or experienced enough to meet the requirements of either an independent or sponsored visa there is no quick optiion to PR.
> 
> What qualifications do you already have?
> 
> ...


I don't have any qualifications (I'm 24 and graduated with a sociology B.A. last year.) My only job experience is in hospitality and restaurant work (non managerial.)
I've been with my partner for 9 months at the present time.
I do want to study in Australia, it's just that I've decided urban planning isn't the right career path for me. I'm young, and still figuring it out. I was also awarded a 50% fee remission scholarship for my program. Unfortunately, I'm just not happy with the quality of the program itself.


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2013)

Ok so you do not qualify for a spouse visa but if and when you do after a 12 month committed defacto relationship it is the best and easiest option. 

So stick with it or change courses to something more appropriate. Then you either go for the spouse visa later ir finish your course and apply independently for PR. other than that there wouldnt be any options right now.


----------



## Rachana03dholakia (Aug 19, 2015)

Hello i am doing master of communication and information technology. And i am in a last semester of my course after study i want to apply for PR instead of TR. is it compulsary to do professional year course after my course? Or i can apply direct PR. i am here with my dependent.
Thank you.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

Most occupations require you to have relevant work experience after you've completed your education qualifications, so if you do not then you would not be eligible for a PR visa. There are very limited options to go directly from a student visa to a PR visa. Most student visa holders need to return home before they can apply for a PR visa.


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

Rachana03dholakia said:


> Hello i am doing master of communication and information technology. And i am in a last semester of my course after study i want to apply for PR instead of TR. is it compulsary to do professional year course after my course? Or i can apply direct PR. i am here with my dependent.
> Thank you.


No ACS requires 1 year of work experience or professional year but I noticed that victorian government has a fastened process. So if I were you I would try to get a job in Victoria on 457 visa. 1 year later you can become a PR.


----------

